# butt splices listed for grounding and bonding equipment



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Power21 said:


> anybody know a hi press splice good for extending the gec


 Here, We can use compression splices, to extend the G E C. No Split Bolts (Burndys)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Power21 said:


> anybody know a hi press splice good for extending the gec


I generally use a copper C-tap. The PoCo uses the same thing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Burndy Hy Ground I think it is. Thomas and Betts has them too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The code says "irreversible compression splice" (among other things). That DOES NOT mean that the splice has to be specially designed or specially marketed as being for grounding. If you crimp it on, and it's for the right gauge and conductor type, you're compliant.

Here's what I use. Goes on with the regular MD6-8 or OH-25 crimper:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If I remember right the Burndy ones or the T&B ones were expensive. I'm sure no one has them one the shelves. Maybe I can score a couple of samples at one of the shows.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> If I remember right the Burndy ones or the T&B ones were expensive. I'm sure no one has them one the shelves. Maybe I can score a couple of samples at one of the shows.


You might be surprised. A good selection of C-taps only really takes up one sectionalized bin box on a shelf. There's probably some at at least one of your supply houses, and you never noticed.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The burndy offices or some of them are right in the neighborhood. I was under the impression that you needed a UL listed grounding version. All I remember when looking at them online was that they were a great deal more expensive than a regular inline splice of the same size. I have a TBM 14 that I picked up on ebay and having the ability to "stretch" the grounding electrode from time to time would be nice.


----------

